# How to protect dog's skin from urine?



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, I have a 7 year old female yellow lab rescue. We adopted her about 5 months ago. She has what may be an inverted vulva which causes some urine to get on the skin of her lower abdomen when she pees, and now that area is turning black(she has light skin). What's the best way to keep her skin clean? She pees many times a day so it's not practical to clean every time. Also, I am sensitive to chemicals so would need something without fragrance.

thanks


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

As long as there isnt anything medically wrong with her that would cause her urine to be so strong that it is staining her skin I would just wipe her down regularly with white vinegar. It isnt something that causing a reaction like most cleaning chemicals, I use it for everything(from the floor, to bloody paws/legs/chests, bloody/dirty crates, dirty water bowels, etc) and haven't had a single reaction to it....and I generally cant use any of the "normal" cleaning products.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Clean her off really well, dry really well, then try a thin layer of vaseline.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

A mild vinegar and water solution or unscented baby wipes. Diaper rash ointment without zinc. Corn starch because it does not clump like baby powder. It is unusual for urine scald to cause the skin to blacken. I'd suggest blood work and a urinalysis as there are medical conditions that can cause darkening of the the abdominal area.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If she's seven years old and this turning black is just now starting, did she get the inverted vulva problem recently? If not, how was she peeing all the other years without her stomach turning black?

Seems to me like this is a new symptom/problem and may need something more than just a way to clean the urine.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would clean the area with a vinegar or witch hazel solution and apply some coconut oil to the are - this should help keep the urine from penetrating too much but still allow the skin to breathe. It also has anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties.


----------



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the ideas. I did notice some skin irritation when we got her about 6 months ago, but it's much worse now, and it bothers her sometimes. I took her to the vet months ago and they thought it was yeast, but the test was negative. I'll let you know how it goes, thanks again!!


----------

